# Can't have a blackpowder gun shipped to you in Ohio?



## buckeyebowman

Went on the Traditions website today to have a look. Already have one of their ML's but getting the itch for a Vortek Striker Fire. I bought my first Traditions online, and it was shipped to me UPS. But on their website today it lists Ohio as a state they cannot ship to. When did that happen? I never heard anything about it. Although I doubt it, could they possibly be wrong?


----------



## Upland

Cabela's just got sued for shipping a C&B revolver to an ineligible person in Ohio, who then killed someone with it.
Ohio treats C&B's as firearms and requires a background check which Cabela's allegedly did not follow. --->>> https://www.news5cleveland.com/news...shop-for-selling-antique-replica-gun-to-felon
this was in 2018 I think please don't quote me if I'm wrong on the date too many experts on here


----------



## Upland

> *Antiques and Replicas
> Antique and antique replica rifles, shotguns, or handguns are treated like modern arms for possession, carrying and purchase purposes.
> 
> NRA-ILA | Ohio Gun Laws*


----------



## JOE W

That law is gay !! Haven't heard of that I have bought 5 m.l. Online in he past.


----------



## JOE W

Who signed that into law ? We need to get that changed just like you used to not to be able to get 30 round magazines.


----------



## Upland

JOE W said:


> Who signed that into law ? We need to get that changed just like you used to not to be able to get 30 round magazines.


not sure I think its due to the law suit filed but not sure


----------



## King-Fish

Try muzzleloaders.com. I know for fact they shipped one this year to Ohio back in March for me.


----------



## ya13ya03

King-Fish said:


> Try muzzleloaders.com. I know for fact they shipped one this year to Ohio back in March for me.


I've also ordered from them. Two years ago. Great company and good prices.


----------



## ruffhunter

thats just a store policy


----------



## Upland

There is a difference between bp firearms and muzzle loading firearms. That Ohio law says no bp firearms. That could mean breech loading cartridge firearms which would be illegal in Ohio. Muzzle loaders are a different gun. Too many loop holes in that law.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Thanks for the replies. I'll check muzzleloaders.com.



ruffhunter said:


> thats just a store policy


Sounds right to me. With lawyers running, and ruining, the world Traditions could just be looking to cover their backside. The only confusing thing to me was that this was not a blanket policy. They named a few states, Ohio included, and also Canada.


----------



## Drm50

I have shipped MLs and pre 1899 firearms all over the country in US Mail according to Federal Laws. A cartridge firing replica may not be allowed? It don’t pay to guess or go by rumor. Best is to call the ATF if you are in doubt. Post Masters are not up on everything either.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Upland said:


> There is a difference between bp firearms and muzzle loading firearms. That Ohio law says no bp firearms. That could mean breech loading cartridge firearms which would be illegal in Ohio. Muzzle loaders are a different gun. Too many loop holes in that law.


If bp means breech plug, my current Traditions ML has a removable breech plug, but you still load it through the muzzle. It' can't be loaded through the breech. Neither can the Striker Fire. You're right about the law. Written by people who know absolutely nothing about what they are writing laws for!


----------

